# ³Helium - Wir brauchen euer Feedback



## Helium-3 (31. Juli 2017)

*³Helium - Wir brauchen euer Feedback*





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-c3OUAQLIsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Hey Leute,
ich möchte euch sehr gerne das Spiel "³Helium" vorstellen. Es ist im letzten Semester in Zusammenarbeit mit einem Kommilitonen entstanden und beschäftigt sich mit einem fiktiven Szenario auf einer Mondbasis.

Wir würden uns sehr über Tester freuen, die unser Spiel auf Herz und Nieren prüfen oder einfach mal einen spontanen Blick riskieren. Euer Feedback hilft uns, das Spiel weiter zu verbessern.

Besucht uns einfach auf:

https://helium3.itch.io/helium3

(das Spiel ist kostenlos)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFob (31. Juli 2017)

Sieht sehr cool aus. Werde es heute abend mal runterladen und mein Feedback abgeben (wenn vielleicht auch mit Mickimaus-Stimme ).

Das Szenario erinnert mich an Frank Schaetzing's Limit. Ein sehr cooles Buch, kann ich SciFi Fans, die sich fuer das Potential des Mondes als zukuenftigen Energie-Lieferanten interessieren nur empfehlen. Ist auch sehr unterhaltsam und actionreich aber auch ziemlich gut recherchiert (wie eigentlich alle Schaetzing Buecher).


----------



## Helium-3 (31. Juli 2017)

Dank dir  bin auf deinen Eindruck gespannt


----------

